# 1 Pound Muth Jars -- Corks?? Lids???



## jusme (Mar 28, 2011)

I paid a lot for some fancy muth jars my first year. AAAAAAAAAH! The corks get sticky with honey and everyone hated them. The cork gets broken off or stuck. I was going to replace them with synthetic corks, but couldn't find the right size. I ended up giving them to my sister inlaw for her bath salts..... yup, I loved the looks of them, but just another lesson learned.


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

Channel lock pliers work well to open them. Then you don't put the cork in as far so you can get a grip on them. Just hope no one knocks the jar over. And as Jusme mentioned, they do get sticky. You need to have a place for the cork to go (I use a small plate) before you take it out.


----------



## jusme (Mar 28, 2011)

At one time I thought about dipping the corks in wax, but never got around to it. Guess you could try it. Or I wonder if you could spray the cork with a cooking spray like PAM ?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Who did you buy them from?, the ones I have the cork is 3/4 inch out of the bottle. Just lightly place in opening then turn upside down into hot bees wax a couple of times and done....


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

honeydew,

I bought them from Gamber containers since I live so close to them. The example they had on their display desk showed a bottle of honey withthe cork with 3/4 inch in the bottle with about 1/4 inch above the top. Is your cork about 1 inch high? 

I will try the beeswax approach as that certainly would allow the cork to be reused especially if it sits 3/4 inch above the top. Thanks.


----------

